# New Projector Recommendation to Replace Epson Powerlite 8500UB



## jasonbourne (2 mo ago)

I have a 12 year old Epson 8500 UB that I bought in 2010 and ceiling mounted. Came home from vacation in August, plugged it back in, and it just power cycles every 10 seconds on/off. So I have to fix it or replace it. Not sure it is worth repairing a 12 year old projector - although it had a great picture. Originally guessing I paid maybe around $2500 for it??

What would you recommend to replace it? I figure 12 year old newer technology that is maybe $1000 to $1500 onsale black friday is better than a repaired 12 year old projector? Maybe not worth spending $300 to fix it but better off spending another $1000 to $1500.

The projector will be hanging directly over my head so needs to be quiet. Epson fan noise was 22 to 28db.
Is laser a possibility? Used Sony?

Connecting to 12 y.o. Cary Audio system and Linn speakers. Have newest Fios box for STB.


----------

